# In cut studio how do i turn the image sideways to go the lengh of the roll?



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

In cut studio how do i turn the image sideways to go the lengh of the roll. I don't know why I can't find it.

I need it to be 10 feet long and I don't know how to get it to go long ways

Hope that made sense


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Another Dumb Question*

I think it is in FILE>Cutting Set-up... then change the format from Portrait to Landscape.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

I am at home and dont have the software in front of me. 

I think it is in the menu under edit>rotate


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmmmm... got to thinking about this.

Are you using another program to create this? I do my work in corel x3. I would rotate it there. I would set my page dimentions to the width and legth. I would create teh text and rotate it 90 degrees. I would then stretch it out to the length or size however and then send to cutstudio. It will cut it just like you have it on your page.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Another Dumb Question*



prometheus said:


> I think it is in FILE>Cutting Set-up... then change the format from Portrait to Landscape.


Yups Robert is correct .. I do this all the time.. and thats how ya do it

after you change it to landscape.. look where it shows the plotter in the upper left of the software.. and its going the other way then it was lol.


----------

